# Struts for a 2013 eco different than other models?



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

According to what I am seeing on one of the GM parts sites, the struts are the same for the gas models (different for the diesel due to the weight of the engine), but the springs are different between the models. They even list different springs for the Eco Manual vs the Eco Automatic. This is from gmpartsdirect.com.


619260804Spring
Spring, LEFT
1.4 LITER TURBO, W/ ECO, MANUAL TRANS$64.88$40.12619260804Spring
Spring, RIGHT
1.4 LITER TURBO, W/ ECO, MANUAL TRANS$64.88$40.12619260805Spring
Spring, LEFT
1.4 LITER TURBO, W/ ECO, AUTO TRANS$65.85$40.73619260805Spring
Spring, RIGHT
1.4 LITER TURBO, W/ ECO, AUTO TRANS$65.85$40.73
LTZ

623447420Coil Spring
Spring, LEFT
1.4 LITER TURBO, W/ O ECO, ALL$85.95$53.15 623447420Coil Spring
Spring, RIGHT
1.4 LITER TURBO, W/ O ECO, ALL$85.95$53.15 

Struts (same listing on Eco and LTZ for comparison)


23483697Strut
Strut, RIGHT
$162.08$87.93 23483696Strut
Strut, LEFT
$162.08$87.93 


They do mention a sport suspension, but I can't find the referenced parts that make it different, at least for a 2013.
.


----------



## fang123 (Mar 15, 2019)

Thank you for the help. 

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

guuyuk said:


> According to what I am seeing on one of the GM parts sites, the struts are the same for the gas models (different for the diesel due to the weight of the engine), but the springs are different between the models. They even list different springs for the Eco Manual vs the Eco Automatic. This is from gmpartsdirect.com.
> 
> 
> 619260804Spring
> ...


There were some heated discussions on the sport suspension around the time I was looking at Bilstein's and Eibach's. I could never fully track them down. I think it was for one or two years only and the drop was less than the Bilstein's, but more than stock.


----------

